

An HTML5 version of the Portal end credits  - jstoja
http://apps.gael.name/still-alive/

======
urcadox
Yeah so it's a <pre> tag with text in it. You must be so proud, that's why you
put HTML5 as a buzzword.

~~~
ionwake
lol youre quite the dick huh?

~~~
urcadox
I'll admit it on that one.

Maybe "coding" with Swing all day got me a bit mad. é_è

